# Credit card and McAfee Total Protection Software Autopay



## Robert59 (Dec 11, 2021)

What to do about this auto pay software. My computer has a virus or something that I fear to up load a _Credit Card. _


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Robert did you get that in an email? If so it's just spam. I got one too. It's the latest spam out there now. As long as you didn't open anything or click on anything in it or give them any information you should be ok to just delete the email.

Here's a link about the scam. The price quoted to me was $499. 
McAfee scam


----------



## Nathan (Dec 11, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> What to do about this auto pay software. My computer has a virus or something that I fear to up load a _Credit Card. _


I wouldn't give McAfee one thin dime of my money, but that's beside the point.    For me any transaction that wants to set up auto-pay and doesn't give a means to opt out gets cancelled.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Robert did you get that in an email? If so it's just spam. I got one too. It's the latest spam out there now. As long as you didn't open anything or click on anything in it or give them any information you should be ok to just delete the email.
> 
> Here's a link about the scam. The price quoted to me was $499.
> McAfee scam


Now when you buy software the company wants you too buy over the internet instead of buying a disk in a box at the store like Office Max.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Now when you buy software the company wants you too buy over the internet instead of buying a disk in a box at the store like Office Max.


yes i understand that. i bought my mcafee that way but the actual company has not emailed me at any point asking me to sign up for total protection. i got the email after i cancelled my service with them. so i don't even have it anymore. that's why i was asking if you had received an email prompting you to autopay the mcafee.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I wouldn't give McAfee one thin dime of my money, but that's beside the point.    For me any transaction that wants to set up auto-pay and doesn't give a means to opt out gets cancelled.


there's a way to opt out and cancel all that. that's what i did. i got the confirmation email on it as well.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> there's a way to opt out and cancel all that. that's what i did. i got the confirmation email on it as well.


I want to cancel and get out of it also. I'm taking the computer to a repair shop and have them get rid of virus or what ever this problem is.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 11, 2021)

*This Should Help....*


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 11, 2021)

How do automatic debit payments from my bank account work?​People use automatic payments set up with a merchant or other service provider to pay bills and other recurring payments from their bank or credit union accounts.  
This could be for utility bills, credit card bills, monthly fees for childcare, gym fees, car payments, or even a mortgage.  Such automatic payments can be a convenient way for people to make sure they pay their bills on time.  Some lenders offer an interest rate reduction on loans for paying by automatic debit. However, before you give anyone your bank account number and permission to automatically withdraw money from your bank account on a regular basis, it’s good to know how automatic debits work, and what to be careful about.   
How do automatic debit payments work?​To set up automatic debit payments directly with a company, such as a student loan or mortgage servicer or even a gym, you give the company your checking account or debit card information and give them permission (“authorization”), in advance, to:

electronically withdraw money from your account;  
on a recurring basis, usually at regular intervals like every month.  
You can set up automatic debit payments to pay the same amount each time, or you can allow payments that vary in amount within a specified range - for example, for your utility bill that changes each month.  The company should let you know at least 10 days before a scheduled payment if the payment will be different than the authorized amount or range, or the amount of the most recent payment.  
How are automatic debit payments different from bill-pay?​Automatic debit payments work differently than the recurring bill-pay feature offered by your bank. In recurring bill-pay, you give permission to your bank or credit union to send the payments to the company. With automatic debits, you give your permission to the company to take the payments from your bank account.
Be cautious about giving anyone your bank account information and authorization​Automatic payments can help you stay on track with bills and other regular payments. However, be careful about giving a company permission to take payments directly from your account.
Before you give a company permission to make automatic withdrawals:
Verify the company​Before agreeing to let a company automatically take money out of your bank account, make sure the company is legitimate and credible. Consider using a different payment method until you’re sure you’re happy with the company or service. Never give your bank account or debit card information to a company that you’re at all unsure about.
Know your rights​A company cannot require you to repay a loan by automatic debit from your checking account as a condition for giving you a loan (unless the loan is an overdraft line of credit). Be wary of a company that pressures you to repay by automatic debit.
Be careful about overdraft and insufficient funds (NSF) fees​Automatic payments can help you avoid late fees on your bills.  But if you forget to track your account balance and it’s too low when an automatic (or other) payment is due, you might have to pay overdraft or NSF fees.  Both the bank and the company might charge you a fee if there is not enough in your account.  These fees can add up quickly. Pay close attention to your bank account balance and upcoming automatic payments to make sure there will be enough money in your account when the payment is scheduled.
Review the terms of your agreement​The company must give you a copy of the terms of your payment authorization. The payment authorization is your agreement to allow the company to debit your bank account for payment.  The terms of your authorization must be laid out in a clear and understandable way.  It’s important to review the copy of your authorization and keep a copy for your records. Make sure you understand how much and how often money will be taken out of your account.  Monitor your account to make sure the amount and timing of the transfers are what you agreed to.
You also have the right to stop automatic payments. Click here for information
​Additional comment (optional)
Please do not share any personally identifiable information (PII), including, but not limited to: your name, address, phone number, email address, Social Security number, account information, or any other information of a sensitive nature.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 11, 2021)

I have gotten any number of e-mails from McAffe or Norton with the billing. It is a scam plain and simple. I always check the e-mail address from someone I do not recognize. I will also look at any URL they want me to click on.
I recently got an e-mail purportedly from a lady I worked with on taxes. Her name was in the header, but the actual e-mail address was totally different.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 11, 2021)

I try not to do auto pays, I like to control my finances.


----------

